# New Bic needle point pen



## apple320 (Mar 31, 2010)

I love how these pens write but not to happy with the housing.

So I built a new body that I was going to make the matching cap but it looks kind of cool with the factory cap on it as well.

This body is threaded so I will make the cap but who knows for the future.

















Chris


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 31, 2010)

Nicely done!  I am going to try one if I can find the refill locally.  Wondering why they do not call these things fountain pens?

Chuckie


----------



## RAdams (Apr 1, 2010)

I Get so excited every time you post a picture, and this one is no exception!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris,
That is one cool looking pen.  Did you just slide the whole stock barrel into the new PR or crack the exist housing off and just use the guts?


----------



## Mark (Apr 1, 2010)

That's a great idea. Very nicely done.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 1, 2010)

that's what I was wondering too.  can't wait to see the cap!



cnirenberg said:


> Chris,
> That is one cool looking pen.  Did you just slide the whole stock barrel into the new PR or crack the exist housing off and just use the guts?


----------



## glycerine (Apr 1, 2010)

Cool.  Good idea.


----------



## apple320 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Bic*

Well I will not admit it to any one else but what is on Penturners stays on Penturners right.

In the process of turning down the body it came unscrewed and it has it's own little refill unit.  The threads were close to a M10 x .1 so with a quick run of the die they were now true M10 x .1.  I then built the rest of the body like I was doing a fountain pen section with a attached converter and here is what I ended up with.











I am going to be doing some to give away at my pen breakfast so I have come up with some scraps that I will make the body out of and keep the stock cap on them similar to the Lamy body's that I do.

Chris


----------



## micah1_8 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice.  I love to see when people find a way to modify commonly available pens like this.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 2, 2010)

Chris,
I like the way it came out in the end.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 3, 2010)

before turning down a majestic Jr. fountain pen which I comandeered for myself. I was using the pilot v5 pens and I never seemed to have one of my own pens on me. I love the V5 pens but My fountain pen is so much better. The pen Idea was great before switching I might have thought of doing this


----------



## apple320 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Eye Dropper Needle Point*

Changed it up a bit.  It is now an eye dropper.











Chris


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, it just keeps getting better and better. Very nice...


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 5, 2010)

Now you are just showing off.  Couldn't just leave it alone could you......Chris,
This is what it is all about.  That's too cool for words.


----------

